# Computer-Schreibtisch gesucht.



## Gameover91 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich wusste jetzt nicht so genau wo ich fragen sollte aber ich suche einen Computer-Schreibtisch gehört ja zum Pc und ist auch Hardware 
Also es sollte einer sein der über Eck geht
und möglichst Groß ist Budget liegt bei 150-250 Euro.
Kann mir da jemand einen guten empfehlen ?


----------



## Erok (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe mir vor ca 1 Monat einen bei home24.de bestellt.

Die haben ne tolle Auswahl an guten Schreibtischen.

Wenn man per Überweisung bezahlt, bekommst auch noch 3 Prozent Rabatt  Und Versand-Kosten haben sie auch keine.

Einfach mal vorbei schauen dort. Wirst sicher was gutes finden bei denen  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Gameover91 (1. November 2012)

Danke für den Tipp nach langer Recherche habe ich dann einen Tisch bei Ikea gekauft. War aber auch das erste und letzte mal wusste gar nicht das man sich da die teile für seine Möbel selber zusammen suchen muss... was für ein schwachsinniges system, naja der tisch aber war günstig und ist gut verarbeitet und groß.


----------



## Triblepown (1. November 2012)

Versuche es na bei IKEA, die haben auch welche, die auch recht gross sind.


----------



## Lotto (22. November 2012)

Im Baumarkt Tischbeine kaufen und ne dicke Holzplatte auf gewünschte Maße zuschneiden lassen.
Braucht man dann nur noch zusammenschrauben und den Rand glatt schmirgeln.

Ansonsten IKEA, ist aber wenn es einer aus Preßholzspänen ist sehr anfällig gegenüber Kratzern.


----------



## Superwip (22. November 2012)

Große Schreibtische sind gute Schreibtische! 

Ich hab den IKEA Galant. Er ist nicht schlecht und erfüllt die Größenanforderungen, die Höhenverstellbaren Beine sind jedoch nicht sehr stabil und auch die Tischplatte ist nicht die Hochwertigste (funierte und lackierte Spanplatte) aber es gibt schlimmeres.

Alternative, wie gesagt: Tischplatte und Beine einzeln kaufen. Alternativ zu Beinen kann man auch einen Kasten oder ein Regal/Rack geeigneter Höhe mit der Tischplatte verschrauben oder die Tischplatte einfach auflegen.

Der Hauptvorteil einer Massivholzplatte ist wohl das sie sich bei Bedarf abschleifen lässt.


----------



## floh315 (25. November 2012)

man kann auch nur die beine von ikea nehmen und platte vom baumarkt 
so hab ichs gemacht


----------



## Gameover91 (30. November 2012)

Habe vor ca. einem Monat auch einen großen Tisch gesucht und mir bei Ikea für 180 euro auch den Galant geholt bin 100% zufrieden und das beste ist, wenn der mal zu klein sein sollte kann man ihn ganz einfach erweitern.


----------



## winner961 (1. Dezember 2012)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> Habe vor ca. einem Monat auch einen großen Tisch gesucht und mir bei Ikea für 180 euro auch den Galant geholt bin 100% zufrieden und das beste ist, wenn der mal zu klein sein sollte kann man ihn ganz einfach erweitern.


 
schließe mich mal an der Ikea Galant ist echt ein super tisch und durch die Erweiterungen wird er immer größer


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es dir irgendwie möglich ist, würde ich einen Schreibtisch immer selber bauen.  Das gibt dir die Möglichkeit, dass er wirklich passt, und du kannst alles berücksichtigen   Ich beispielsweise habe Kabeltunnel verbaut, um hier Ordnung zu schaffen und etwas Ordnung in den Kabelbaum zu bringen, mit dem mein Schreibtisch angeschlossen ist  
Desweiteren ist der Gigabit-Hub meines Zimmers darin verbaut und ich habe "hinter den Kulissen" Platz gelassen, um die ganzen überflüssigen Kabel verschwinden zu lassen.

Darüber hinaus ist er perfekt dimensioniert   Und stabil genug um eine ganze Familie zu tragen


----------



## BöserMob (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, fürs Selberbauen bin ich auch. Eckschreibtische sind auch relativ schnell gemacht. 
Dass dabei die Höhe des Tisches  an deine Sitzposition beim Zocken und die andere Platte die richtige Höhe zum Basteln und schrauben im Stehen hat, will ich nie mehr missen.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann davon berichten, wie flexibel man mit zwei Böcken und einer Tischplatte für darauf ist.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab ne Glasplatte + zwei Böcke, ist Super


----------

